# Testing



## Morrus

@Piratecat: is a poopy head.  And @Morrus: is awesome.  However, @weem: makes great graphics.


----------



## Morrus

Changing some settings.  Did I mention that @_*Hypersmurf*_: lives somewhere upside down?  Or that @_*Rel*_: is not really human?


----------



## Morrus

I really must reply to @_*RangerWickett*_: about the new adventure path we're planning.


----------



## Morrus

So with luck the above folks will be notified that I tagged the thread with their names, and their profile should show where I mentioned their names. So if there's a thread I need someone to see, they should be aware of it.

This is achieved by using the {mention} tag, or by using the button in the post editor.

It's two separate functions - "mentioning" and "tagging".  Mentioning is as I described just above.  Tagging means entering members names in the box at the top of the thread, and then they should get a notification that they've been tagged.


----------



## Sammael

@_*Morrus*_:, what is the intended use of {mention} tags, other than adding another popularity meter (if I wanted to notify someone of a thread, surely PM is a better option)? I'm not opposed, I'm just curious.


----------



## Morrus

I see that @_*darjr*_: is online.  Let's see if this system brings him to the thread.


----------



## Morrus

Sammael said:


> @_*Morrus*_:, what is the intended use of {mention} tags, other than adding another popularity meter (if I wanted to notify someone of a thread, surely PM is a better option)? I'm not opposed, I'm just curious.




Hah!  It worked!  The board directed me here after you mentioned me, and now I'm able to answer your question through illustration of the principle!

PM is an option, sure.  This is a quicker option for those who might like to avail themselves of it.


----------



## RangerWickett

*appears in a cloud of smoke from a bottle*

You summoned me?


----------



## Umbran

I wouldn't think PM is a better option.  To send a PM, you have to go to a completely different section of the website, and include a link to the desired thread manually.  This would feed the link automatically, from where you're already posting.  Sounds tons simpler.


----------



## Piratecat

I'm here. You better have loot for me.

One question: once you have multiples of these in different threads, is there any way to just be notified of the "new" ones?


----------



## Morrus

The notification box in the top right should only show new ones. Once you look at your tags/mentions in your profile, it should clear.

When you look at your profile, there are two new tabs - Thread Tags and Mentions. These display them in (reverse) chronological order.

Glad to see the system worked and brought you guys here!


----------



## TarionzCousin

This seems very cool. 

...and much more effective than "/summon kamikaze midget."



P.S. Thanks, Russ, for deleting those duplicate threads.


----------



## weem

You raaang?

looks good, I like it


----------



## Mark

_As we further put ourselves at the beck and call of others by way of a technology meant to give us more freedom._


----------



## weem

Umbran said:


> I wouldn't think PM is a better option.  To send a PM, you have to go to a completely different section of the website, and include a link to the desired thread manually.  This would feed the link automatically, from where you're already posting.  Sounds tons simpler.




Agreed.

Plus, with the focus moving towards more active use of profile pages, these are nice because you are linking up to them directly. They should see more page views with this implemented. As they are viewed more often, people will begin taking more interest in their presentation and the information there, etc.


----------



## weem

Testing:

I assume you can point others to you own profile [ @_*weem*_: ] as well.

I also didn't see any notification under the "Mentions" tab - it was only under the "Thread Tags" tab.


----------



## Umbran

Mark said:


> _As we further put ourselves at the beck and call of others by way of a technology meant to give us more freedom._




Nobody makes you respond to the notification.


----------



## Morrus

weem said:


> Testing:
> 
> I assume you can point others to you own profile [ @_*weem*_: ] as well.
> 
> I also didn't see any notification under the "Mentions" tab - it was only under the "Thread Tags" tab.




Yeah; it appears the tab only shows the first mention in a post, not all of them.


----------



## weem

Morrus said:


> Yeah; it appears the tab only shows the first mention in a post, not all of them.




Yea, though I did just drop mine in another thread, and it is not showing up under any tab. hmmm...


----------



## Mark

Umbran said:


> Nobody makes you respond to the notification.





Your sense of irony is broken.


----------



## weem

-- Wrapping the 'mention' tag around my name didn't notify me, or make it show up under the MENTIONS tab

-- Adding my name to the tag user list didn't work at all - it didn't appear in the tagged user list at the top of the thread or under the tab in my profile.


(both of which were done in a different thread)


----------



## Morrus

weem said:


> Yea, though I did just drop mine in another thread, and it is not showing up under any tab. hmmm...




Possibly because you're mentioning yourself and the system doesn't tell you you've done that? Not sure. But does this one show up? @_*weem*_:

[Edit - yeah, on checking the developers forums it doesn't tell you that you mentioned yourself; I guess it assumes you already know! ]


----------



## weem

Morrus said:


> Possibly because you're mentioning yourself and the system doesn't tell you you've done that?  Not sure.  But does this one show up?  @_*weem*_:




Yes it did!


----------



## Morrus

Could a couple of people tag me and also mention me (preferably in different places)?  I'm only seeing all this from one side at the moment - I'd like to see how the recipient side looks!


----------



## weem

Also, I WAS able to tag tadr in the other thread, but when trying to tag myself it does nothing, so at least for me, there is not tagging yourself.

(that didn't sound right).


----------



## Morrus

weem said:


> Also, I WAS able to tag tadr in the other thread, but when trying to tag myself it does nothing, so at least for me, there is not tagging yourself.




Yup - see my edit above.  Doesn't notify you when you tag yourself.


----------



## weem

Morrus said:


> Could a couple of people tag me and also mention me (preferably in different places)?  I'm only seeing all this from one side at the moment - I'd like to see how the recipient side looks!




Fin.


----------



## Elodan

I'm not clear as to what the difference is between tagging and mentioning.


----------



## Morrus

Elodan said:


> I'm not clear as to what the difference is between tagging and mentioning.




I've just written a FAQ entry, but basically:

1) Mentioning is when you mention someone's name in a post and use {mention} tags.

2) Tagging is when you use the box at the top of the thread to tag the whole thread with a member's name without mentioning them in the post or thread itself.  This could be because you simply want to bring the thread to someone's attention for whatever reason, and can be done after the thread was posted.  I imagine that the mods will get more use out of that than most people, but you're welcome to use it also.


----------



## Mark

Elodan said:


> I'm not clear as to what the difference is between tagging and mentioning.





The latter is casual while the former requires spray paint remover.


----------



## Umbran

Mark said:


> Your sense of irony is broken.




Your irony was too cleverly disguised as the usual sort of grousing we get in new-feature threads.


----------



## Morrus

Hey _*Henry*_: check this thread out!

[Edit - excellent - the @ is gone now.  Can't do anything about the colon, though].


----------



## darjr

ding!

Not from forum runner however.


----------



## renau1g

How do you know a person's id? Say for example I wanted to notify Leif. What coding do I use?


----------



## weem

renau1g said:


> How do you know a person's id? Say for example I wanted to notify Leif. What coding do I use?




You just wrap their name (in this case Leif) in MENTION tags.

EX:

Hey {MENTION}Leif{/MENTION} check this out!

Where these { } are instead these [ ]


----------



## renau1g

Hey _*Leif*_: check this out

Thanks weem! Can't give you xp though, gotta spread it around first *doh*


----------



## weem

renau1g said:


> Hey _*Leif*_: check this out
> 
> Thanks weem! Can't give you xp though, gotta spread it around first *doh*




No problem 

While we're on the topic (of MENTIONS) I think Russ mentioned it (no pun intended), but I thought I would point it out visually - there is a MENTION button in the editor you can use as well (it just wraps a name in mention tags for you).......


----------



## Morrus

renau1g said:


> How do you know a person's id? Say for example I wanted to notify Leif. What coding do I use?




As people have said, Leif's ID is Leif. Either wrap his name in {mention} tags, or click the button on the editor that weem showed with his big read arrow above and it will do it for you.

So either type {mention}Leif{/mention}* or just click the button and type Leif. 

*Obviously for the sake of messageboard tags, replace { with [ and } with ].


----------



## Mark

Morrus said:


> Can't do anything about the colon, though].





Bran?


----------



## Hussar

_*Mark*_: I was thinking something similar.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYaki2ZvhSE"]YouTube- This town needs an enema![/ame]


----------



## Rel

What?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I don't suppose you can change the coding from "Mention" to "Summon" simply for thematic purposes, could you?

I like the idea of this.  Not sure how much use I will get form it personally, but I could really see it being useful in situations where a PbP game has been on hiatus for a while and the DM wants to get the gang back together, or just when waiting for a certain member to put up a new post.


----------



## Jdvn1

EN World should use this tag to refer to the _*Darkness*_: magical effect.


----------



## dmccoy1693

So is this how someone summons _*Orcus*_:?


----------



## weem

dmccoy1693 said:


> So is this how someone summons _*Orcus*_:?




Now he's gonna come wreck shop in this thread... you can't just go around mentioning THAT name 

No, we need the help of others to _*reveal*_: his weakness.

We will need...

...the power of a _*Dire Bare*_: (with poor spelling)

...the magic of the _*White Wizard*_:

...the bow of the great _*RangerWickett*_:

...and the guidance of the one known as the "_*Lost Soul*_:" ... aka _*Psychotic Jim*_:... maybe in aiding us he will finally be set free and cease being _*theT0rmented*_: entity he once was.

Otherwise, by _*Friday*_:, we are all doomed...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey, _*Crothian*_:, have you seen this yet? Imagine if we'd had this back in the old Hivemind days!


----------



## Crothian

I think we would have driven each other crazy!


----------



## Starfox

Starfox tags himself as a test.


----------



## renau1g

Morrus... stonegod tagged me in the below thread, but I received no notification nor have I received any from at least 1 other tag that someone did for me. I also tagged someone and they didn't see it either.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-eberron/277531-proposal-new-magic-weapon.html


----------



## Morrus

renau1g said:


> Morrus... stonegod tagged me in the below thread, but I received no notification nor have I received any from at least 1 other tag that someone did for me. I also tagged someone and they didn't see it either.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-eberron/277531-proposal-new-magic-weapon.html




The notification works for the first tag in a given post.  The developer is aware and will be providing an update.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Starfox said:


> Starfox tags himself as a test.



Hey, _*Starfox*_: did it work?


----------



## stonegod

Morrus said:


> The notification works for the first tag in a given post.  The developer is aware and will be providing an update.



Ah. Will tagging the thread work for multiples then?


----------



## coyote6

@Morrus;: I was trying to use the mention tags, but it came out replacing the name wrapped in tags with "@Morrus;" 

Like this: @Morrus;,  @Morrus;, @Morrus;.

(That's jonrog1, Piratecat, and Rel.)

No link, no @username, just @Morrus. Is it broke? Did I miss that memo?


----------



## Rel

I believe that it is currently turned off.  We're testing to see if it is causing another bug we're experiencing.

And when I say "we" I mean "people besides me who are competent at this sort of thing".


----------



## El Mahdi

Mention and tag test...

[MENTION=15651]Thornir Alekeg[/MENTION] is it!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

hey [MENTION=84295]Aleeshot[/MENTION] tell me if this works


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Is there going to be some way to turn this new "feature" off, or at least turn it off from your side so that you don't receive annoying mention notifications?


----------



## El Mahdi

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Is there going to be some way to turn this new "feature" off, or at least turn it off from your side so that you don't receive annoying mention notifications?




[MENTION=35909]StreamOfTheSky[/MENTION] - Why would you want to do that?


----------

